# Long-Range Gonging



## glenway

In this video, my friend, Doug, launches a handload from his custom Springfield A3-03 in .35 Whelen caliber. You can hear the gong as the reactive target confirms a direct hit from 250 yards downrange.


----------



## gotspots

You wan't to ring steel come play with these guys. 
http://www.google.co...Ycdg0nWKSeMr40g


----------



## Antlerz22

40grYotePill said:


> So if 250yds is long range, what is it called when I hit the gong at over 800yds?


 Somebody down range with a ball peen? LOL


----------



## bones44




----------



## youngdon

OK..... that was funny !!


----------



## JTKillough

Fine shooting!







Any day spend launching lead is a good day indeed.


----------



## knapper

NRA matches are called mid range when they shoot 300 to 600. Long range is 800 to 1000.


----------



## glenway

Yeah, but in Michigan anything over 100 yards is long range. We weren't trying to set any world records; just having fun and learning what the sound was like up close. Mission accomplished!


----------



## fr3db3ar

I ring a 4" steel plate @ 200 with my 22 regularly. After shooting 400 a while with the 223, 200 just isn't very far any more.


----------



## JTKillough

Ahhhh, don't listen to these guys. What good does an 800 yards shot do you if you can't see past 200 anyway. They probably wish they could get out and shoot like that. Going out to do some longrange gong-ing myself, this morning. Thanks for giving me the fever. Remember, any man can shoot 1000 yards, but not every man can put them in a 1/2 inch gong? at 200........?


----------



## fr3db3ar

JT that would be a fine shooting gun that can do that all day. I'd be lucky to be hitting a 2" at 200 regularly.


----------



## JTKillough

One of my better days, 30-06 200 meter four shot group, had one flyer........Will probably never do it again...Had the same gun clover leaf at 100 meters during load development. Best shooting gun I've ever had.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I wish my AR 308 would shoot that well. *sigh* perhaps some day.


----------



## glenway

Here's another interesting target from Sunday. The two shots in the center were the first two shots at 250 yards that day. The first one was mine and everone thought that was great - one for one! Since I was the one to run the video camera downrange, I had my friend, Mark, take the second shot just to see if he could hit the target. Pow! Right in the center.

Here's the interesting part: The ammo was inherited from a friend who passed away in the 1990s and the Bronze Point handloads were dated 1995. I would never trust anyone else's loads for anything serious, so I figured emptying the cases into the gonger would be more fun than pulling bullets. There were no practice shots. Those were the first two shots - no sighting in. We just used the Shepherd scope's reticle - in this case a known distance - and with everyone watching in the spotting scopes - Gong - center punched! (Of course, I had sighted in the A-Bolt with other ammo the last time I was shooting it. Just not this stuff.)

After I confirmed that Mark could hit the target, I went downrange with the camera, a lens protector, a camera protector, a 12-second timer delay and a four-wheeler to hide behind out of the line of fire and set it up about 20 feet away. So, the third shot wasn't in the center but we got the audio and video, which was the goal. It's also interesting to see how the stick-on target almost appears to have been shot from the back side, because of the lead splash-back at the edges of the hole. The bullet passes through both sides, however.

My next goal is to get a close up of another reactive popper target made of amor-plate 1/2-inch thick. Normal ammo reacts like paintballs against the hard surface, but once again, I'd like to hear it. Up close.


----------



## glenway

Now, just when you apologized, I see you've launched another volley aimed at Fred. You're not going to win at this pi$$ing contest, because it sounds like you might be out of "ammo" already.


----------



## bones44

Looks like fun Glenn. I need to get all my darn chores done around here to get some shooting in. You got me fired up now ! LOL


----------



## glenway

I just disked some food plots this morning and know what you mean about chores. Getting them all done ain't gonna happen anyway, so make sure to book some fun time, too.


----------



## fr3db3ar

40grYotePill said:


> I see your problem....."AR".


With a 16" barrel no less.......that's ok...when I get it shooting the way I want I'll know it's all me


----------



## youngdon

Nice video Glen thanks for posting it.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I went to the range last night and it shot 3/4 to 1-1/4 MOA @ 100 with a 15 mph gusting wind. I think it'll do.


----------



## youngdon

I think you'll most certainly tighten those up a bit without the gusting wind Fred.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I wish I could Don. The wind might have helped


----------



## youngdon

Well it may have, but I doubt it, unless it was a constant wind with no swirling. Next time just drink a whole pot of coffee before hand or three redbulls....


----------



## fr3db3ar

LOL, not a chance. I have this mounted to a tilt/swivel bipod and I move around too much as it is.


----------



## youngdon

Do you use a rear bag?


----------



## fr3db3ar

I just use a small sand bag that I can squeeze. I have adjustable stocks so nothing really fits them very well.


----------



## bones44

That's all ? Lol sounds like pretty darn good to me. Talked to a guy up north about his .308 and he was getting around 1" groups with his AR. He said it was close enough for his targets in Afghanistan. He was a sniper who had just returned and joined our group for fishing.
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bones44

Sorry guys. I didn't mean any offense. Just a little joke from he guy. That's all. I'm done.


----------



## bones44

Nope. We all get passionate about things at times. I value everyone's opinion no matter what. ;-)
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

